# Free Book Finds: December 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the November 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

1. Harlequin Holiday Collection: Four Classic Seasonal Novellas: And a Dead Guy in a Pear Tree\Seduced by the Season\Evidence of Desire\Season of Wonder

Amazon price-matched another site's free offer. The regular price is 99 cents. (Update as of 12/2: the book is currently unavailable. Books on the Knob mentioned the book may have been pulled from Amazon due to formatting issues. Perhaps the book will be back later in the month).

2. 

Received a starred review from Publishers Weekly. (Update as of 12/4: no longer free. Perhaps it will return as a freebie later this month).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There are many new free Amazon Kindle ebooks. Here are a few that are highly rated:


    

Be sure to check eReaderIQ.com for the full list, as there are lots more-in many categories!


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

For those who love a sensual read check out 'Pleasure With Purpose' by Lisa Renee Jones. It's a freebie and an enjoyable read. Click on the link to get there:

http://www.amazon.com/Pleasure-With-Purpose-ebook/dp/B004X6UFGG/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322768105&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Dancing in the Moonlight (Silhouette Special Edition)
Author: Raeanne Thayne
Currently free! A good romantic read.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Laugh-Out-Loud Jokes for Kids by Rob Elliott has 13 five-star reviews.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet Masterpiece (The Samantha Sweet Mysteries) by Connie Shelton is free right now (not sure how long this will last)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00413QQ1E/ref=as_li_ss_sm_fb_us_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=httpcheapereb-20&linkCode=shr&camp=213733&creative=399837&creativeASIN=B00413QQ1E&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2&SubscriptionId=1GVBN9WWNVXC5DBPE502


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

I found The Soulkeepers by GP Ching, rated pretty high. I haven't read beyond the sample yet, but it's worthy. Most of the reviews says it picks up, too.

http://www.amazon.com/Soulkeepers-G-P-Ching/dp/1460995457/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ The above link to _The Soulkeepers_ is incorrect. Here it is:


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, Dreamweaver. I am having some difficulty with the toys in this. Still a newbie.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

normcowie said:


> Thanks, Dreamweaver. I am having some difficulty with the toys in this. Still a newbie.


No problem. One way to make either text or graphic links to Kindle books is to use the "Link-Maker" tool that you can find at the bottom of each screen here at KindleBoards. Once you search for the book title and select "make a link," it will bring up the link codes. You can then cut and paste the code into your message.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Two from Ellora's Cave, The English Heiress by Roberta Gellis and Trace's Psychic by Jory Strong. The Roberta Gellis is a re-issue of the original book from 1979 and is clean, not erotic, however, my guess is that the second book is going to be pretty spicy. Ellora's Cave also has a bunch of Roberta Gellis' other backlist books for $1.49.


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

A cute rom com.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Jessica has the Power (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm new here so I thought I'd get a leg up and help my fellow Kindle Boardies out. Not that you need it, but people like free stuff right? I'm getting a Kindle Fire for Xmas, so I'm looking for some great E-books, free to start.
So far I've been intrigued by and/or personally recommended these ones -- they're going in my basket:

*-Sci/Fi*
A Quest for Nobility http://www.amazon.com/Nobility-Fantasy-Adventure-Otharia-ebook/dp/B003CC1KI4/ref=pd_sim_b_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

The Sea of Storms http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=pd_sim_b_5?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

*- Young Adult (my guilty pleasure)*
_The Benson_ http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/112314

_Anathema_ http://www.amazon.com/Anathema-Cloud-Prophet-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004MDLN66/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
*
-Adult*
A Toxic Affair http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/94178

*
-Children's*
Wild Child http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Child-ebook/dp/B004RVZBFW/ref=sr_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323308365&sr=1-11


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just free for today:

Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead by Christiana Miller



but just for this 24 hours.

Just sayin....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Declaring spinsterhood by Jamie Lynn Braziel and Babe on Board by Stephanie Zia are free on kindle today.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pulling these from the more than 2 THOUSAND new freebies on ereaderiq.com 's list, they're all KB members... I think. And if I miss any KB members, Sorry, I must not be super familiar with your covers.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

G'day kindle peeps!

Here is a kindle freebie, I've read the Harbinger of Doom series and just bought the latest book, Dwellers of the Deep and noticed that volume 1 in the series is free right now:



I absolutely love this fantasy series, I think it's excellent. Enjoy!

~Rai


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

BTackitt said:


>


The 3rd one in on the second row...*The Curse of Credesar*...*is not free*. It's one of those free for Prime members. Price is $2.99 otherwise.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it was when I put them up... some are a LIMITED TIME OFFER... I've seen some authors saying they only put them up for 12hours, others only a day.

Jeff Inlo's first 3 Delver Magic books are free. They are some of the first indie books I bought 3 years ago.. DS & I loved them.. Epic fantasy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The Regret List is not free.. it is $2.99, but it is another of those free for prime members to borrow, assuming they haven't already used up their borrowed book for the month, I guess.  Frustrating, for sure because you see the FREE and just as you click, on that buy button it says buy for $2.99.

I've already emailed Amazon, so no problem but just to warn others.

Thanks for putting up all these freebies!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am getting all freebies from ereaderIQ.com listings, but do check before you buy to make sure they are still free! More KB author books free today, some truly GREAT ONES. (snicker I already own all of them.. sigh)


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Heather Hummel has 2 free books for kindle today.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

278 free books - again, make sure they are free before you one click (Price changes, some price changes to free to Prime members)

http://us.kinlib.com/new/9f1e/
(this took a bit of a learning curve to navigate - )


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

Connie Brentford's book about how to earn a second income with Fiverr.com is free today only. Really awesome book. I picked it up for $2.99 a few weeks ago and it had paid for itself by the next day.


----------



## inkognit (May 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Calendar-2012-for-USA-ebook/dp/B006KWA2PK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323713302&sr=1-1

_*This book is NOT FREE. . .it costs $3.20 though is eligible for Prime lending. . . .
I personally don't see much value in borrowing a calendar app, especially when you can't borrow anything else until you return it. . . .YMMV.*_


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Always an exciting day to see a Konrath freebie...


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

The Last Page (A Contemporary Romantic Comedy) (Living, Loving and Laughing Again) [Kindle Edition] Lacy Camey is free today.

http://www.amazon.com/Contemporary-Romantic-Comedy-Laughing-ebook/dp/B005FTZIH6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324145282&sr=1-1


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I bought this novella for $.99 back in May and enjoyed it. It is currently free (as of Sunday 12/1. My guess is the book won't stay free for long.


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

This chick lit/ rom com: The Last Page is now free (not sure how long it'll stay free)


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Lisa Lim said:


> This chick lit/ rom com: The Last Page is now free (not sure how long it'll stay free)


No longer free


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

I just bought: 'Mr Right for the Night (Romantic comedy)' by Marisa Mackle via @amazonkindle It is #freeonkindle today!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Freebies this week over at Camilla Chafer's FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/CamillaChafer


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

I just bought: 'Mile High Guy (Irish Romantic Comedy)' by Marisa Mackle via @amazonkindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5WJO/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_-jbwC.1TXV1RT


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

REBEL by Arlene Webb, *free *only *today and tomorrow *on Amazon.

Can an untamed lover distract from the desire to bring down the human race?

The unforgivable happens, and a mother's determination that her little ones blossom becomes an obsession. With a plan and the will, all Settia needs is the means. A lowly hero agrees to help. His price? A moment of fun in the dark. When tendrils tighten and he's smitten, he's ready to sacrifice his all to prolong their pleasure. Many sentient creatures lose their heads upon falling in love, yet Settia never expects the glorious aftermath to be quite so painful.

Rebel is a 10,500 word paranormal that's been labeled undefinable. Sweet romance, yet with adult innuendo.

*Hurry and get a copy!!!*


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This YA sci-fi/adventure book has extraordinarily high ratings:

Psion Beta (Psion series #1) by Jacob Gowans


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

I just bought: 'She Tells All' by Judah Lee Davis via @amazonkindle #freeforkindle


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Beth Fantaskey's YA book Jessica's Guide to Dating on the Dark Side is currently free


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Transfer of Power*, first in Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp series. This free edition features "an exclusive preview of *Kill Shot,* Vince Flynn's next Mitch Rapp thriller".


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Goodness from Konrath and Crouch:

 

I've read The List (bought it previously) and it's awesome! Haven't read Run yet but I'm excited to.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

More from Crouch and Konrath:


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

For some unknown reason, I also found these while searching for Konrath and Crouch:

 

The first one is compared to a Laymon book...good enough for me!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I just read this the other day (bought it for 99 cents ) and it was great! YA fantasy. No longer free.


Haven't read this one, but I do have it from a blog hop like a year ago.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

A Christmas gift for all Ilona Andrews fans - they've put up a 35K novella about Kate and Curran on their website that's available for download for the next two weeks only. It will NOT be made available on Amazon or B&N although it will be included in Andrea's book, Gunmetal Magic, which will be released next July. Right now, the only way to get it is on their website.

Here's the link: http://www.ilona-andrews.com/magic-gifts/


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

December 26th- 30th Get Jessica Strassner books for free on amazon


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

I just bought: 'Results Not Typical: A Novel' by Catherine Ryan Howard via @amazonkindle #Freeonkindle Results Not Typical: A Novel

I just bought: 'Man Hunt:romantic comedy about a single bridesmaid.' by Marisa Mackle via @amazonkindle #Freeonkindle

I just bought: 'Desperate Housedogs' by Sparkle Abbey via @amazonkindle #freeonkindle

Hollywood Scandals (Hollywood Headlines) by Gemma Halliday is free on kindle


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Two that I've read and enjoyed...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some free Historical Romances


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> Is there any way for the books that are only free to Prime members to be separated?


The thing is, they are not just free to Prime members, when posted here (like I do) I am culling the freebies from ereaderIQ.com which isn't listing Prime books necessarily, just Books that are FREE for everyone. now, that said, many indies have gone with Amazon's KDP Select, and have been added to Amazon Prime as well as having the ability to offer their books for free for up to 5 days.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Another worth mentioning... I read this last year... very very well done.


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

Labrynth said:


> Is there any way for the books that are only free to Prime members to be separated?


Do you mean the "free to borrow" books? There's a link http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96724.0.html from Betsy a few posts into this thread.

Along the lines of what BTackett posted, the authors that are joining the KDP can offer their books free (to everyone) as well as putting them on the Prime Select borrowing program. As far as I've found, there are no free to own for Prime Members only ebooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To Clarify. . .and we'll edit the OP for the January thread. . . this is for books that are free to PURCHASE. . . .books that are free to borrow should not be listed.  

Though, as noted, they may also be free to purchase for a limited time.  

As stated in the OP, always check before you click -- books may not stay free for long.

Also, for those posting freebies, please be aware that 'free to borrow' books may show as $0.00 on the book page. . .please check to see if they're Prime Lending titles and make sure there's not a price shown on the 'buy' button.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The Do-Over (A Romantic Comedy)
by Kathy Dunnehoff
 Parent's Guide to Preventing & Responding to Bullying
by Jason Thomas

    Sons of the Great Satan
by Anthony Roberts
 Two Shadows - The inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity
by Charlie Winger


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MANY many many Blake Crouch, Joe Konrath/Jack Kilborne, Barry Eisler books for free today. MANY! Looks like they took many of their offerings and put them into the KDP Select program and today is one of the days they are all free: REMEMBER to check and verify they are still free before you click.



ok.. I think that's all of Crouch's Freebies. Maybe someone else can link up all of Konrath/Kilborne's and Someone else could do Barry Eisler's.


----------



## ebiannah (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Moon-Dance-Vampire-Hire-ebook/dp/B002Q0Y27Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325001100&sr=8-6

Finished it yesterday. It's wonderful, wonderful mind candy. Addictive, too, as I downloaded the first four (as one download) for 1.99 right after I finished the first one. It's rather like a Stephanie Plum novel with vampires. And no exploding cars.

Can't have everything. But the characters are fun, the action is quick, and it's a nice read.

Have fun,
Paula


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> MANY many many Blake Crouch, Joe Konrath/Jack Kilborne, Barry Eisler books for free today.


Just wanted to point out that quite of few of these books are short stories-and several are compilations.

_Thicker Than Blood_ includes _Desert Places_, _Locked Doors_, and _Break You_
_Four Live Rounds_ includes _Remaking_; _On the Good, Red Road_; _Shining Rock_; and _69_
_Serial Killers Uncut_ includes _Serial Uncut_, _Break You_, _Killers_, and _Birds of Prey_


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are a few more of today's freebies.  As always, be sure to check prices before "purchasing," as most of these ebooks are free for one day only.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

emilyward said:


>


Free for Amazon Prime members ... $2.99 for all others.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it was free 2 days ago. Some of the freebies are only free a SHORT time. If you read the threads in the Cafe, you'll note authors get 5 days free, so many are splitting those into 2 days at the first of the month, and 3 days towards midmonth.

Last year, or the year before, Big 6 books would sometimes only go up Free for a few HOURS.. I think the shortest time reported was either a 4 or 6 hour window. Many of us learned to check frequently. I tend to check 3 times a day. When I first get up, lunchtime, and bedtime.


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

A fantastic sci-fi suspense novel by a very talented author is free today!! Grab this one and prepare to settle in for a wonderful ride.

Rex Rising (Elei's Chronicles)


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Transhifter, science fiction light romance, novelette (11,500 words/52 pages)

Two shape shifters compete with each other by imitating humans in difficult situations. The loser is the first to give up and covert back into shifter form. Adelya feels confident to win until she falls in love with a man who shows her there is more to being human than she realized. She wants to be with him, but he doesn't know she's a shape shifter.

Free for 3 days, starting today! Don't miss it!


----------



## Connie Brentford (Apr 21, 2011)

Currently Free!
An old school Vampire Novel with characters you won't forget. No glitter here, folks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## bookhound78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was surprised to find out my favorite author, Scott Nicholson, was giving away some of his e-books for free right now at Amazon. I remember when I first discovered him a few years back and spent a bunch of time searching for out-of-print paper copies of his books. Boy, I wish the Kindle craze was going on at that time, because I could have saved a bunch of time and money! I believe Nicholson has all of his free books listed at his blog: http://hauntedcomputer.blogspot.com.

I know the sale on these two end today:


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

GalleyCat has a posted "7 Free eBooks Neil deGrasse Tyson Thinks Everybody Should Read."

Very useful list; I downloaded five of them:

On the Origin of Species (Darwin),

Gulliver's Travels (Swift),

The Age of Reason (Paine),

The Art of War (Sun Tsu),

The Prince (Machiavelli).

http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/neil-degrasse-tyson-lists-books-every-intelligent-person-on-earth-should-read_b44212


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

worktolive said:


> A Christmas gift for all Ilona Andrews fans - they've put up a 35K novella about Kate and Curran on their website that's available for download for the next two weeks only. It will NOT be made available on Amazon or B&N although it will be included in Andrea's book, Gunmetal Magic, which will be released next July. Right now, the only way to get it is on their website.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.ilona-andrews.com/magic-gifts/


A great read! While the free novella isn't for sale on Amazon, the link also includes directions on how to upload Magic Gifts to Kindles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, just a reminder...

This thread is for books you've discovered as a reader.  Books by your buddies, your writing partners, your second cousin Phyllis's niece's son   should not be posted here.  The Book Bazaar is for promotion, this is for readers.  And quid pro quo posts or posts by posting rings will be removed when we see them and are grounds for banning, sorry.

Thanks for understanding.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

One of the best PA (post apocalyptic) books I've ever read is now free. Not sure for how long . . .


----------



## estherj (Dec 29, 2011)

Another free book. 
 [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Its-Happy-Life-Successful-ebook/dp/B006NOICLG/[/url]

YOU can have a happy life!

Arrested and harassed by the Turkish police and military over 50 times, Dr. Evan Edwards shares secrets to living the happy life - discovered and hammered out while living and working in the Middle East.

Full of inspirational and true dramatic stories that illustrate a wealth of penetrating insights, this book will motivate you to enjoy your life, accomplish your dreams.

The book about YOU...

"... You have what it takes! Believe! You are the one with the dream. You own it. And you will walk through door after open door. Nothing can stop you... Risk, even if you make mistakes. So live with faith and abandon. Have some fun. You are being carried through life..."


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Quite a few Scott Nicholson & J.R. Rain books today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lisa Lim said:


> One of the best PA (post apocalyptic) books I've ever read is now free. Not sure for how long . . .


Ahhhh, it's hardly post-apocalyptic...esp since one of the (few) shortcomings of the book was to really describe the consequences of the pandemic (the 'post' part).

But aside from that I think he scoped his book really well and did a good job.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some Romance freebies I came across


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I picked this PNR up when it was on sale for $1.99 last week. Now I see that it is free. I'm about halfway through and enjoying it.

Dani Harper - Changeling Moon


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This sounds interesting.. maybe I should wait for the January thread, but I might forget by tomorrow ..



The tale of a little clockwork man and his search for the Maker and the cruel joke


----------

